# Trimming the hooves



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Do any of you owners trim your horses feet yourself?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 1, 2013)

I started to learn how to do it once. It takes a strong back. I would rather pay someone.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to trim my horse's hooves all the time...learned from my Dad.  Go to the youtube site and enter trimming horse's feet...very good videos on that...step by step.  Good luck!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ive been doing it now for about five years.

Self taught. So far no lame horses.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have considered learning, but it is hard on the back. Plus, my farrier only lives a mile away and charges me $20 to trim. Well worth the price


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a farrier out to do it. I do have a rasp to take off the ends, or fix a small crack, but I am scared to do a whole trim myself. I am afraid that I would make one of them go lame. For me, it is worth the cost to know that it is getting done right. But, if you are trained by someone who KNOWS what they are doing, then you should be fine. I have to say that I think that youtube videos is a BAD idea. You might be able to learn about goat hooves on there, but horses are so much more complex!


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 3, 2013)

I do all our horses feet myself if I have time, learned way back when I was 13 from a very good farrier that only does barefoot horses, showed me all the tricks, even how to put a sharp edge on them when jumping in rain and slick conditions etc.

The horses foot is very straight forward in my opinion and easy to do. For example our stud has the tendency to having pretty "flat" feet, so when trimming i just pretty/smooth up the heels without taking anything off while taking lots off the front etc.
Key is to know/see what the particular horses faults/weaknesses are and do your trimming accordingly to correct/strenghten, horses feet are tougher then most think. Altho I may be spoiled with the tough feet of our barefooters, I know some horses with shoes that look at a pebble and are lame.... wouldnt want to trim those feet much.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am currently trying to figure out how to deal with my old mares hind foot. She injured some ligaments and was lame for a long time. Because of that she was holding herself differently and now the hoof has one fugly flare. 
My other horse is pretty straight forward. I just use the sole to guide me.
I use my horses for casual trail rides. No intense work for these gals. LOL
I taught myself by watching farriers and asking lots of questions. I have lots of Pete Ramey material to check with. I find it all very int.  
When I first started out I got cheap tools from horse.com. Yikes. Then I went to the prof. tools. Very expensive but well worth it.  
At one time I thought I would take on a few clients. Funny how a persons interpretation of stands well for the hoof trimmer varies. LOL So I decided that I would just trim mine. 
I would love to go to some of these barefoot trim schools. But they are spendy.  For now I will settle for research on the web.
Speaking of web, have you seen those folks using little angle grinders on hoofs. Wow. 
Not sure what either of my mares would think of that noisy tool.
LOL


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I trim my own horses.  And all my client's horses.  I am a part time barefoot trimmer.  I started in 2005 when we transitioned our horses to barefoot.  I learned by telling the farrier we had at the time that I wanted to learn.  Then we moved, I went to sea (Navy) and my wife got us a barefoot trimmer to do the horses.  When I was in port, I would work with the trimmer to learn more.  Eventually, I took over ours without any outside assistance.  Then I started taking clients.  

As for learning, I recommend you start with a barefoot specialist in your area.  All the ones I have met that are any good will be happy to teach you how to do it yourself.   

I highly recommend Equine Sciences Academy.  I am enrolled in the Hoof Certification program, because, while I have clients, I can always learn more.  There are a lot of flexible options for how to pay for the courses and the material is definitely worth the cost.

Alsea1 - post some pics.  Based on what you said, the flare may be needed by the hoof to stabilize/compensate for the previous injury.  However, it could be something completely different.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I will try to get some pics.


----------

